# Boston Police Hiring 90?



## 190190190 (Jun 2, 2004)

Does anyone know if they are hiring 90? And if so is it from the Last Exam or the upcoming Exam in April 2005.


----------



## wryman (Jan 30, 2005)

It depends on when they are hiring. The current list lasts till Nov. 05


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

There is a class of 45 or so in the BPD Academy now that is scheduled to graduate in April. They are filling up another class of 45 that is slated to start in late April early May which would take them to October or November and bring them into the new CS List for the 2005 exam.


----------

